# حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))



## SALVATION (10 مايو 2010)

*حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_







_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​




_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_تابع الصور_​


----------



## SALVATION (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة (( صور للمدينة الاثارية والكنيسة الرخامية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*


_كنيسة السيده العذراء وهى شيدت حديثا من الخشب و على نفس موقع المذبح قديما_
_



_
_الكنيسة من الداخل وبها بقاية اعمده رخامية كما كانت قديما_
_



_​ 
_



_
_مذبح الكنيسة وهو مشيد على ما كان قديم ويظهر فى الصورة التالية _
_



_
_نلاحظ هنا وجود الصخره القديمة بالداخل وهى المذبح قديما_
_



_
_رفات القديس مارمينا العجيبى داخل الكنيسة_​ 
_



_
_تابع الصور_​


----------



## SALVATION (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة (( صور للمدينة الاثارية والكنيسة الرخامية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_



_

_هذا المكان المحاط بالسياخ الحديديه هو المكان الزى كان يوجد فية رفات القديس مارمينا قديما قبل نقلة الى الدير  وله معجزات كثيره  تمت مع من يقيمون بجوار هذه المنطقة ومنهم من كانوا يقولون انهوا كان يحمى المنطقة_
_



_

_المكان من قريب_
_



_
_الموقع اكثر توضيحا بعد ردمه بواسطة هيئة الاثار لارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية التى تعتبر  تلفا للانشائات لاحتوائها على الاملاح القادره على تأكل الصخور والاحجار المبنية لتخفيف تأكل الصخور وهذا يعتبر وضع مؤقتا لحين التخلص من المياه الجوفيه ثم يعيد التنقيب _
_



_

_منفذ اخر لمكان وضع الرفات قديما_
_



_

_صوره اكثر توضيحا للمنفذ_
_



_

_منافذ اخرى للاختباء من بطش البربر وتهجمهم على المنطقة _
_



_

_صورتان عن قرب_
_



_
_



_

_تابع _​


----------



## Nemo (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة (( صور للمدينة الاثارية والكنيسة الرخامية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

بجد صور جميلة يا salvation ورحت الدير كتير وعمرى ما شفت الكنيسة الاثرية 

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## SALVATION (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة (( صور للمدينة الاثارية والكنيسة الرخامية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_الموقع امام الكنيسة الخشبية بعد سرقة كميات كبيرة من الرخام _
_



_
_بقاية اعمده رخامية كما شيدت قديما_
_



_
_هذه الصوره توضح مكان المعموديه للاشخاص يتم تعميدهم كبار  وهى كما زكرنا مردومة هى الاخرى وتبعد عن مذبح الكنيسة بحوالى تقريبا 100 متر_
_



_
_هذه الصوره توضح المسافة بين مكان المعمودية والكنيسة_
_



_

_



_
_مكان المعموديه للاطفال قديما_
_



_

_تابع_​


----------



## SALVATION (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة (( صور للمدينة الاثارية والكنيسة الرخامية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_مكان للاسترحة لمن يأتوا من اماكن بعيده لنوال الشفاء فكان مخصص للمرضى وبه ما تبقى من اعمده رخامية بعد تعرض المنطقة للسرقة والنهب_
_



_
_اماكن وابنية كانوا يسكنوها اهل المنطقة واسترحات للغرباء_
_



_

_هذه الصور لاماكن حمامات وللاستحمام وتم معرفة ذالك بواسطة علماء ودراسة على قطع الرخام التى تأكد ان الرخام تعرض لماء ساخن مما يترك اثر على الرخام _
_



_
_



_
_تابع_​


----------



## SALVATION (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة (( صور للمدينة الاثارية والكنيسة الرخامية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_خنادق اخرى خلف الكنيسة مباشرتا_
_



_
_صوره اقرب للخندق _
_



_
_والان يتم سحب المياه الجوفية و بأذن يسوع سيتم نزع الرمال_
_يارب اكون قدرت اوفى بالشرح و الصور_
_صلوا من اجلى_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

*روووووووووووووعة يا توني*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة (( صور للمدينة الاثارية والكنيسة الرخامية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*



nemo قال:


> بجد صور جميلة يا salvation ورحت الدير كتير وعمرى ما شفت الكنيسة الاثرية
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبك


 
_اهيه الكنيسة جتلك هيه هههههه_
_شكراا كتيير نيمو_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة يا توني*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك*​


 
_شكراا كتيير روكا_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*


----------



## SALVATION (13 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_شكرا كتيير كليمو_
_يسلملى مرورك_[size=+0]
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_[/size]​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

*اها
جميلة جدا يا تونى
انا كمان رحتها بمرة

*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_شكراا لمرورك جوجو_
_وبأذن يسوع مش تكون اخر مرة_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## vetaa (20 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

*غريبه فعلا ومكان اكيد بركه يارتنا نشوفة لايف
ومعاك كل جديد بقى يا تونى
برافو

شكرا ليك
*


----------



## SALVATION (20 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_برافو؟_
_مفيش تقيم ايه الناس ديه؟_
_هههههههههه_
_شكراا فيتا وبأذن يسوع تزورى المكان_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

هـــــــايل يا تووونى انا باستمرار بزور المنطقة الاثرية بس مكنتش اعرف المعلومات دى
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## SALVATION (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_شكراا كتيير نيروو
يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

شكرا على الصور
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (14 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حصريا لمنتدى الكنيسة  (( صور للمدينة الرخامية والكنيسة الاثارية التى تقع بجوار دير مارمينا العجيبى بالكنج مريوط ))*

_شكراا كتيير كوكو
يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

